# Dell Optiplex 780 compatibility



## danstoner (Jul 28, 2010)

Dell Optiplex 780 seems to work with FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE.

My hardware config:

Dell Optiplex 780
Intel Core2 Q9400 processor with VT
8 GB DDR3 SDRAM
ATI Radeon HD 3450 (DVI) 256MB
two 1 TB 7,200 RPM 3.5" SATA, 3.0Gb/s with NCQ and 16MB Cache
16X DVD+/-RW SATA
Dell AX510 Sound Bar for Dell LCD
two Dell UltraSharp LCD 22-inch 2209WA (1680x1050)


The integrated SATA controller (configured non-RAID) and Broadcom network adapter seem to work out-of-the-box.



Video -
The full info on the video card is "ATI Technologies Inc RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]".

Single screen worked out-of-the-box.

I installed Gnome and used the Display app to modify screen resolution and enable dual-head display.  Dual-head had a minor issue something like "required virtual size does not fit available size" when trying to un-mirror the screens. 

Edit xorg.conf (or xorg.conf.new) and add a "Virtual" line in the Display subsection to avoid getting the error.


```
Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	...
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Virtual    3360 1050
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```


CD Burner - did not seem to be usable by the gui CD burning tools (e.g. Brasero under Gnome), did not troubleshoot.


Sound - Did not test (sorry).



Detailed hardware listing:


```
# pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x04201028 chip=0x2e108086
rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x04201028 chip=0x2e118086
rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
none0@pci0:0:3:0:	class=0x078000 card=0x04201028 chip=0x2e148086
rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = simple comms
atapci0@pci0:0:3:2:	class=0x010185 card=0x04201028 chip=0x2e168086
rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none1@pci0:0:3:3:	class=0x070002 card=0x04201028 chip=0x2e178086
rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    class      = simple comms
    subclass   = UART
em0@pci0:0:25:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x02761028 chip=0x10de8086
rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel Gigabit network connection (83567LM-3 )'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x04201028 chip=0x3a678086
rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *4'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:26:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x04201028 chip=0x3a688086
rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *5'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci2@pci0:0:26:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x04201028 chip=0x3a698086
rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *6'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:26:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x04201028 chip=0x3a6c8086
rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB EHCI Controller *2'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none2@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x04201028 chip=0x3a6e8086
rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x04201028 chip=0x3a708086
rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI Express Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:1:	class=0x060400 card=0x04201028 chip=0x3a728086
rev=0x02 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PCI Express Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci3@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x04201028 chip=0x3a648086
rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci4@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x04201028 chip=0x3a658086
rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *2'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci5@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x04201028 chip=0x3a668086
rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB UHCI Controller *3'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x04201028 chip=0x3a6a8086
rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'USB EHCI Controller *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib4@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x04201028 chip=0x244e8086
rev=0xa2 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9,63xxESB) Hub
Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x04201028 chip=0x3a148086
rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801JDO ICH10DO (82801JDO)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci1@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010400 card=0x04201028 chip=0x28228086
rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Raid Controller (82801HR/HH/HO&82801IR/IH/IO(AIE=0)/ICH10R)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = RAID
none3@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x04201028 chip=0x3a608086
rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'SM-Bus Controller (ICH10)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x03421028 chip=0x95c51002
rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'HD 3400 Series (Radeon)'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```


----------

